# 1930 Bentley



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2015)

*Yes  that is a tool kit in the rear, not a storage trunk. Those real spoked  wheels and that exquisite interior are beyond description.*   
 <http://www.thewholecar.com/1930-bentley-blue-train-recreation> http://www.thewholecar.com/1930-bentley-blue-train-recreation


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

What a beautiful car!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2015)

Love that radiator cap. Will they take a trade in?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2015)

Quite a car!  You can bet that if the owner ever put it in a Barrett-Jackson auction, the price would immediately jump into 7 figures.


----------

